# Traveling with carry guns



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Im not sure if anyone will know the answer, but I have a question for those that fly with their carry weapon. I understand how the guns need stored, locked box and all that. But, since these are two small guns, will they allow me to put the locked box that the guns are into my checked bag after they do their inspection? Or am I going to have to check a second bag? Ive only traveled with long guns before. Im sure its airline dependent (Airtran), but I thought Id ask. Ill likely call the airline just to be certain. I checked their website, and it was a treasure hunt just to find the locked box requirement that I was already aware of. 
Thanks


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

call is best,but i'll bet the answer is no!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Can't imagine Airtran is any different from what I went through. It could not be in your carry on bag.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Mine were in checked bags and I had to pick them up at TSA after the flight


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> Can't imagine Airtran is any different from what I went through. It could not be in your carry on bag.


Carry one or checked? I realize it can't go in my carry one. I was hoping I only had to check one, but not holding my breath


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've traveled multiple times with hand guns. So long as you can fit the hard side locked case in your bag after inspection you should be fine. 

From what I can see on the Airtran site, there's nothing in writing there prohibiting the locked case from being put into the checked bag

Remember, no loose ammo, ammo can be in magazines or in boxes. If in a magazine the round can't be visible so out it in a mag pouch and you meet these requirements. 

http://www.tsa.gov/traveler-information/firearms-and-ammunition


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Also, be careful just calling the airline, there are a lot of different interpretations the gate agents or who ever answers the call may have that aren't correct. Ask for a written reference be emailed to you and carry it when you go. You could print the TSA req's that are in that link above and take it too.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> Carry one or checked? I realize it can't go in my carry one. I was hoping I only had to check one, but not holding my breath


Checked bag was ok.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

I travel to phx quite a bit. Locked box for each weapon and ammo is correct. You can have multiple weapons in a box as long as they are taken apart. Semi's need the slides removed and any wheel gun that the wheel can be removed with just a locking pin must be removed also. Wheel guns with non removable wheels must have safety cable thru them. That was how Airtrans treated my guns 18 months ago when I went last time. All must go in the checked luggage. Oh and I also slap extra insurance on the bags. I am so tired of hearing about guys loosing family guns that were locked in luggage. 
Used to be a time that all you needed to do was ask the pilot to hold it till the flight was over and they would hand back to you at the other end. But that was a whole differant world then. Good luck and enjoy your flight.
later
donm


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am traveling with the family to New York City this summer. I get the feeling that my Sig is going to have to be in several pieces and in a lock box in the back of my vehicle the entire time.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

dmills4124 said:


> I travel to phx quite a bit. Locked box for each weapon and ammo is correct. *You can have multiple weapons in a box as long as they are taken apart. Semi's need the slides removed and any wheel gun that the wheel can be removed with just a locking pin must be removed also. Wheel guns with non removable wheels must have safety cable thru them*. That was how Airtrans treated my guns 18 months ago when I went last time. All must go in the checked luggage. Oh and I also slap extra insurance on the bags. I am so tired of hearing about guys loosing family guns that were locked in luggage.
> Used to be a time that all you needed to do was ask the pilot to hold it till the flight was over and they would hand back to you at the other end. But that was a whole differant world then. Good luck and enjoy your flight.
> later
> donm


Is that Airtran's requirement? Because that's not required by the TSA or any other airline I've flown and it's not listed on their site. They reference the TSA regs.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys, this is a lot of help. I&#8217;m going to try to call today and see if I can get their policies, in writing. It&#8217;s questionable if we&#8217;ll get our licenses in time for our trip, but I want to be ready if we do.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I called Airtran, but the guy I talked to wasn&#8217;t able to point to anything written other than their &#8220;CONTRACT OF CARRIAGE&#8221; .pdf, which isn&#8217;t all that detailed. He &#8220;assured&#8221; me that once my guns are inspected and locked up, that I could put that locked box into my suitcase and check it. I asked him about disassembling the guns, and he said that wasn&#8217;t necessary. He also told me that my ammunition can not be in the same locked box as the guns. This surprised me, and I can&#8217;t find reference to it anywhere. I only plan to take the clips and no extra ammo, so I&#8217;ll figure out something small for them. He did seem very knowledgeable on the subject and confident in what he was telling me, which is frankly, more than I expected.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Make sure you plan plenty of time, like an hr plus before your flight to allow for the declaration. Depending on who helps you, it can be a breeze or a total drag. Good luck.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, back from our trip and figured I&#8217;d update for anyone interested. Overall, it went pretty smooth. Before leaving, I called the TSA and asked about having the ammo in the locked box with the guns. There really isn&#8217;t anything in the regulations that specifies where they need to be, and the agent I talked to couldn&#8217;t tell me for certain either. I figured I&#8217;d give it a shot. We flew out of Akron and declaring the guns there took no more than 2 minutes. The girl seemed a little unsure about the ammo, but in the end let me leave them in the locked box with the guns. Coming home we flew out of Fort Meyers, and it took just a little longer there, maybe 10 minutes. Again, the hang up was the ammo. At first the girl told me I had to have it in another checked bag. I knew that was wrong and told her so, and another girl behind the counter told her that was incorrect as well. She ended up having a guy look it up, and by the puzzled looks on their faces, I&#8217;d say they never actually found an answer. She had me go ahead and take the ammo out of the locked box and but keep it in the same checked bag, though rolling around rather than secured in the locked box. Doesn&#8217;t make sense to me, but&#8230;. So in the end I took two firearms, assembled but magazines removed, in one locked box that was stored in my checked suitcase. Next time I&#8217;ll just keep the ammo separate to start with to prevent any questions. I can&#8217;t say this will be the case for anyone else, but this is how it went for me.


----------

